# Scolopendra Subspinipes Ssp. ‘Sumatra’, ‘Sumatran Giant Centipede’



## Arachnomaniak (Jun 24, 2007)

Here are a few pics of one of my Sumatrans out for a stroll!  Sorry for the blurry pics, new camera and still playing with the settings!  Flash + pedes usually doesn't turn out well so these were just experimenting.  Also, it was a little hard to get him/her to sit still for a photo op 
You can kind of see how red they are in the pics, nothing like seeing them "in person" though!



















Enjoy!

-Dave-


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, didn't realize the pics were GIGANTIC!  Might have to do some scrolling to see them properly!

EDIT - NM fixed them   Enjoy!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice pics Dave!!!! They look pretty big, maybe you should try putting something in to use as a comparison to show the size . 

 phil.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow! That is an incredible pede.


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Jun 24, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> Nice pics Dave!!!! They look pretty big, maybe you should try putting something in to use as a comparison to show the size .
> 
> phil.


They are pretty big   I'll be sure to put something in next time as a reference.  I love these beauties!


----------



## tyrel (Jun 24, 2007)

If thier bite wasn't so nasty I'd order one in a second. Amazing color! Mabye some day...


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 24, 2007)

Pulk said:


> Wow! That is an incredible pede.


Ditto!

Black Widow88


----------



## syiware (Jun 25, 2007)

it looks like Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani(malaysian cherry red)
and sumatra, its location is also close to malaysia.
are you sure about the scientific name of that pede?
anyway, nice pede..!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 25, 2007)

ROCK!  Looks like a pretty big one.  I think these might like it a little cooler, like mid to low 70's.  That's the temp I keep mine in and I've had it for well over a year now, coming up on a year and a half.  I got it as an adult.  Don't know how old it is.  Good luck with it.  When I had it in a warmer room, it would run around acting panicky and trying to get out all the time.  A big change in behavior when I put it in a cooler spot.  Usually comes out to hunt or is under a rock.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 25, 2007)

definitly a nice 1 at that, i have 1 also cb baby from the mother i had,she died awhile ago sold the babies but kept 1 it's about 4" now and kicking some major butt,i keep mine at room temps,but i'm in fla.not the best climate for them, but this 1 is going strong:clap: good luck with yours.


----------



## ragnew (Jun 25, 2007)

Very very cool :clap: My little ones (Malaysian Cherry) an eating machine! If he follows suit with my other adult de haani's I'm going to end up with a handful!

I can't wait!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jun 25, 2007)

:clap: Good for you!

Black Widow88


----------

